# Helppppppppppppp!!!!!



## tari5thatsme2 (Mar 16, 2013)

I was giving Bughuul his first water change and was careful to keep the waters (both in his tank and in his temp tank) the same tempature, but when I put him in his home he is just floating on the bottom kinda sideways. HEEELLLLLPPPPP:-cry:


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

Is the tank cycled? May be ammonia poisoning. Are you able to test the water? Can you get a pic of him? 

Is the tank/fish brand new? What are your water parameters? There's a lot more going on in water than just temperature.

Sorry for all the questions but need more info before I can offer any substantial help.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

When you did the water change, how did you perform it? Can you give me detailed steps?


----------



## tari5thatsme2 (Mar 16, 2013)

He has been doing fine in his new tank for a week so i was told to change the water 100% after a week. so, I did and I tested to water and it is at Nitrate is 20 Nitrite is 0 hardness is 25 alkalinity 80 and ph is 7.2


----------



## tari5thatsme2 (Mar 16, 2013)

Detailed steps:
set water temp tank to 75 removed Bughuul to temp tank, rinsed and swished out his home, added 85 degree water and let Air filter cool it to 75 removed Bughuul from temp tank an put him back in his home


----------



## tari5thatsme2 (Mar 16, 2013)

Heres the pic. its almost like hes flared up but he is just sitting still at a slight tilit(about 45 degree tilt)


----------



## tari5thatsme2 (Mar 16, 2013)

Heeeellllpppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## marshallsea (Apr 30, 2012)

tari5thatsme2 said:


> Heres the pic. its almost like hes flared up but he is just sitting still at a slight tilit(about 45 degree tilt)


Did you use water conditioner?


----------



## tari5thatsme2 (Mar 16, 2013)

marshallsea said:


> Did you use water conditioner?


Yes I did in both tanks


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

When you do the water change, don't remove all the water or 'swish' the rocks. What you're going to want to do is leave the fish in the tank and do about a 50% water change, with a gravel siphon, simultaneously cleaning the gravel while pulling the water out. Changing all the water and moving the fish is very stressful. When you add water after removing it, use a tap water conditioner, such as Prime by Seachem.

Did you use a conditioner when you changed the water? Is there a heater/filter in the tank? 

I'm thinking your tank has not yet cycled (Read more here http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...inners-guide-freshwater-aquarium-cycle-38617/) and that your fish is suffering from ammonia poisoning, which I'm not seeing a result for. Sounds like you're using test strips. You may want to look into purchasing API Liquid Master test. Your Nitrates are also quite high, this is a contributing factor. 

The only way I can see atm to help him is to do daily water changes in the manner described above until your tank has cycled (Ammonia 0, Nitrite 0, Nitrate <10)


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

You may want to also look into adding live plants, depending on the lighting of your tank. But that's a whole different conversation.


----------



## marshallsea (Apr 30, 2012)

How big is your tank?


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

Prime detoxifies ammonia for 48 hours, so adding it after a daily water change will be an immense help. After your tank has cycled you will want to be doing weekly water changes of at least 30%


----------



## tari5thatsme2 (Mar 16, 2013)

Is he in immediate danger though, is what im asking.
Its a 3 gallon tank. What should I do


----------



## tari5thatsme2 (Mar 16, 2013)

He is actually moving now, so I am assuming it was just the stress of the move(trying to catch him with the net and all the moving out of the water)


----------



## tari5thatsme2 (Mar 16, 2013)

He went up for air twice but now he is back in hiding?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

He probably had a rough day. Stressed out. Turning off the lights will help him calm down. I don't think he's in any immediate danger.


----------



## tari5thatsme2 (Mar 16, 2013)

Will he get off his side?
Eventaully?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Does he look like he is breathing heavily? How long has he been like that?


----------



## tari5thatsme2 (Mar 16, 2013)

No he looks like he is barely breathing and only for like a hour and a half


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

jentralala said:


> When you do the water change, don't remove all the water or 'swish' the rocks. What you're going to want to do is leave the fish in the tank and do about a 50% water change, with a gravel siphon, simultaneously cleaning the gravel while pulling the water out. Changing all the water and moving the fish is very stressful. When you add water after removing it, use a tap water conditioner, such as Prime by Seachem.
> 
> Did you use a conditioner when you changed the water? Is there a heater/filter in the tank?
> 
> ...


i agree here, and just want to add there havent been any factual evidence that strips are any less accurate then liquid tests, it all comes down to user perception and the only real factual diffrence is that strips are more costly then the liquid tests. 

but to OP he was probobly very stressed from the moving around back and forth and from the sounds of things you probobly disturbed all of your BB when you did your last cleaning, expect to see a mini cycle spikes in your test results. i woudl change 50% every other day untill you start to see Ammonia 0, Nitrite 0, Nitrate <10. it may take several weeks it may not every system is diffrent. the main goal it to keep the conditions suitable for him, he proboly didnt like the ammonia in the tank thus why he went to lay on his side etc etc. as you describe now with the slow breathing and hiding his stressed out, not sick or dying. under extreme stress situations fish will often slightly change color to a more pale hide lay on their side and breath very heavy. your feeding is going to play a major role untill the tank cycles. i would reccomend fedding every other day just a pinch of what he can eat in 30 seconds.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

tari5thatsme2 said:


> No he looks like he is barely breathing and only for like a hour and a half


Sorry for not replying, I went to sleep.
How is he doing today?


----------



## tari5thatsme2 (Mar 16, 2013)

It's ok. Do you know why his tank would be producing to many bubbles?


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

tari5thatsme2 said:


> It's ok. Do you know why his tank would be producing to many bubbles?


Bubbles on the surface? Is he nest building?


----------



## tari5thatsme2 (Mar 16, 2013)

He is twisting and very active but no women are around


----------

